# Vaping carries long-term risk of vaporisation 18-06-14



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Have a nice laugh!!!!

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-long-term-risk-of-vaporisation-2014061887730

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Smoke187 (2/9/14)

that brings a whole new meaning to"just going to get a pack of cigs from the shop down the road" ...


----------



## Yiannaki (2/9/14)

My favourite line 



> completely vapourises the body and leaves only a pair of smoking shoes.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/9/14)

Lol, this is a totally dumb-ass article  Worst part is that some people will actually believe it.


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, this is a totally dumb-ass article  Worst part is that some people will actually believe it.


Hahaha i cant believe that they can actually post K@K like that.


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Have a nice laugh!!!!
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-long-term-risk-of-vaporisation-2014061887730


 
LOL. this is a simple 'lets appeal to the stupid people of the world'
its like instant transmission hahahaha


----------



## BansheeZA (3/9/14)

Damn I had a good laugh now thanx for that one. Cheered up my whole day

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------

